# Redesigned Poorman's 2 Axis skull Mech



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

I've been using a couple of PropMaster's Poorman 2 axis mechanism's and really liked being able to add the rotate and tilt to the heads of my props without using a 3 axis skull kit. The link to the original design is http://halloweenpropmaster.com/prop_head_movement.htm 
The thing I didn't like is how large the mechanism ended up being, even when I compressed it down as much as possible. It worked great with my witch that had a very big mask but looked out of proportion when used as a pirate with a standard talking Lindberg skull.
My solution was to remake it utilizing some pvc fittings that are primarily used for furniture. They are available in the same sizes I use for my props and worked great. I was able to order them from Home Depot and have them delivered to my local store for free. The link is http://www.homedepot.com/p/Formufit-3-4-in-Furniture-Grade-PVC-5-Way-Cross-in-White-8-Pack-F0345WC-WH-8/205749456?cm_mmc=shopping-_-googleads-_-pla-_-205749456&ds_e_ad_type=pla&ci_sku=205749456&ci_gpa=pla&ci_src=17588969&gclid=CjwKEAiAoJmlBRCxjKeizPHVs1ESJAC6cxjUnbMVUUYLoaSezY3YBsBfPMf8zluVdzZH2dNClLx9rBoCD-3w_wcB and http://www.homedepot.com/p/Formufit-1-2-in-Furniture-Grade-PVC-4-Way-Tee-in-White-F0124WT-WH/205162233
Thanks to Roxy Blue for reminding me that Formufit is a Haunt Forum sponsor. The link to their site is http://www.formufit.com/
Here's a video showing my first prototype -


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

Fantastic- Got a link to those Ebay motors?


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

Rick, the seller I got them from is out of stock for buy it now but here's the link to his store - http://stores.ebay.com/motorandsolarparts?_trksid=p2047675.l2563 although he does have one up for auction. Check out his store for other motors including the same motor I used in 10RPM and 30RPM.
I haven't really put these to the test yet but they're working great so far.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Very ingenious Steve!
Really nice work


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Definitely much more compact, and anything that can be done cheaply as well as effectively gets a thumbs up from me

I see you used Formufit products. Those can also be ordered directly from them if you're not inclined to go through Home Depot (and they're one of HauntForum's sponsors, too):

http://www.formufit.com/


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

RoxyBlue said:


> Definitely much more compact, and anything that can be done cheaply as well as effectively gets a thumbs up from me
> 
> I see you used Formufit products. Those can also be ordered directly from them if you're not inclined to go through Home Depot (and they're one of HauntForum's sponsors, too):
> 
> http://www.formufit.com/


Thanks Roxy for the reminder. I updated my original post with the link as well.


----------



## mroct31 (Nov 10, 2007)

These motors can be found from other vendors on ebay, they all seem to be the TYC labeled brand and can be found in 12V or 110V. These motors are just like what's inside the deer motor housing and work really well. Just do a search for "SYNCHRONOUS MOTOR 12V 5RPM CCW/CW" or 110vAC if you prefer using regular plugs. I have a few of these and they work great and are quite!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:This is too cool Steve! Do you think it would work well behind a tombstone, sort of a different take on the tombstone pop-up...you know, a different head movement all together with the side to side instead of the up and down? I was thinking if you could use the Poorman's 2-Axis set up for the head movement and then use something else to move a set of arms..maybe a massager...it would be a really cool, almost a fully functional tombstone character with really detailed movements.


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

Thanks everyone. 
Jana, that would work. You could replace the 1/2" 4 way fittings with 3/4" ones and pass the 1/2" pvc through it so the arms could move. You could actually just attach another small motor to that.


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

The seller of the motors I used has them back in stock. I just ordered 4 more. The link is http://www.ebay.com/itm/151579083805?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


----------



## Jack Mac (Nov 28, 2012)

Great work as always Steve! Question, on the 12v adapter, how many amps are needed to power the motor?


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

Jack Mac said:


> Great work as always Steve! Question, on the 12v adapter, how many amps are needed to power the motor?


The seller lists it at No-Load Current: ≥20mA


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Totally awesome. And definitely more compact than the Propmaster's version or the one I did back in 2008 (based on Propmaster's). Almost makes me want to revisit this all over again. 

You think this design could work on a Cauldron Creep?


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

Terrormaster said:


> Totally awesome. And definitely more compact than the Propmaster's version or the one I did back in 2008 (based on Propmaster's). Almost makes me want to revisit this all over again.
> 
> You think this design could work on a Cauldron Creep?


Thanks. 
I do like the original design but will use it even more now that I can make it smaller.
I'd think this design would be too heavy for a cauldron creep and not allow for the great, creepy movement. That said, give it a try. It will be different but maybe even better!


----------

